# [G4] Lecteur optique bloqué Urgent.



## Anonyme (26 Octobre 2012)

Salut, j'aurais besoin d'aide car je viens tout juste de lancer un Power Mac G4 M.D.D. avec Mac OS X Jaguar et ayant débarqué sur MacBook Air avec Mac OS X Lion, je suis un peu dérouté

J'ai donc eu le Power Mac, j'ai gravé Mac OS X Jaguar sur deux disques, j'ai installé le système avec le premier, et le Mac a redémarré. Je suis arrivé sur un écran me disant d'installer les composants du disque numéro deux, ce que j'ai fait, et comme l'installation ne débutait pas, j'ai ouvert le tiroir comme un con

Du coup, impossible d'installer quoi que ce soit, alors j'ai initialisé le Mac tel quel, mais maintenant j'ai deux problèmes :

- Je n'ai pas les composants du second disque d'installés.
- Le tiroir est resté bloqué : même si j'appuie sur la touche d'éjection sur le clavier, il ne se passe rien, le système ne réagit pas.

Aucun moyen de l'ouvrir de force pour ensuite la refermer avec la touche dédiée et faire rentrer ça dans l'ordre ? C'est chiant, je voudrais vraiment finir d'installer le truc.

Un grand merci à qui m'aidera, et passez une bonne soirée.


----------



## luc1en (26 Octobre 2012)

Bonsoir,

en essayant cette manip, 
http://support.apple.com/kb/HT2286?viewlocale=fr_FR&locale=fr_FR
ça devrait débloquer la situation


----------



## Anonyme (26 Octobre 2012)

J'ai déjà tenté tout ça en recherchant sur Google mais rien ne fonctionne. Je vais néanmoins réessayer, au cas où je m'y suis mal pris, mais j'en doute.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h03 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h55 ----------

Nan, j'ai réessayé, ça ne fonctionne pas. C'est comme si le tiroir était mort, sauf que je sais très bien qu'il ne l'est pas : il est simplement inactif, et pourtant il l'était au début sinon je n'aurais pu commencer l'installation de Mac OS X Jaguar Ça commence à devenir chiant.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h11 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h03 ----------

Ouais, ben là c'est chaud. Je suis passé par Open Firmware et j'ai tapé "eject cd [enter]" mais rien à faire, cette fois-ci ça me dit que ça ne peut pas ouvrir le lecteur optique.


----------



## Invité (26 Octobre 2012)

Le disque tourne dedans au boot ou quand le Mac est en route ?


----------



## esv^^ (27 Octobre 2012)

Et en redémarrant avec la souris appuyée?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Octobre 2012)

Invité a dit:


> Le disque tourne dedans au boot ou quand le Mac est en route ?



Nan, il ne se passe rien. C'est comme si il était mort, sauf que je doute vraiment qu'il le soit.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h04 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h02 ----------




esv^^ a dit:


> Et en redémarrant avec la souris appuyée?



Déjà essayé, ça n'a rien donné. J'ai aussi tenté de le faire booter depuis le lecteur optique pour tester, aucune réponse

J'ai ouvert la tour, débranché le lecteur optique puis refermé et démarré le Mac. Ensuite, je l'ai éteint, je l'ai réouvert et j'ai rebranché le lecteur Aucune réponse quand même.


----------



## Invité (27 Octobre 2012)

Subs_255 a dit:


> Nan, il ne se passe rien. C'est comme si il était mort, sauf que je doute vraiment qu'il le soit.
> 
> Bah, dans ce cas, 3 solutions :
> le graveur est vraiment mort
> ...


----------



## Anonyme (27 Octobre 2012)

Invité a dit:


> Subs_255 a dit:
> 
> 
> > Nan, il ne se passe rien. C'est comme si il était mort, sauf que je doute vraiment qu'il le soit.
> ...


----------



## Invité (28 Octobre 2012)

Va comprendre Charles !


----------



## KERRIA (28 Octobre 2012)

c'est quoi ta tour ?...une blanc/bleu ?..normalement derrière la trappe il y a le petit trou pour insérer un trombonne ?..

Le Bonjour...


----------



## melaure (30 Octobre 2012)

Oui il faut utiliser le trombonne, pour ejecter le disque.

Et après tu reprend l'install de zéro en ré-initialisant le disque dur depuis le DVD d'install.

Petit conseil : tu as un PowerMac G4, installe plutôt Tiger, mieux adapté. Et si c'est un G4 à plus de 1 Ghz avec une bonne carte graphique, hésite pas à passer à Leopard.


----------



## KERRIA (1 Novembre 2012)

..plus de nouvelles...l'a du arracher le CD à la tenaille ?...

TIGER et 2G de RAM avec un G4 (mais on sait toujours pas lequel) pour la bureautique et aller sur internet c'est à l'aise..de plus increvable ces bestioles...par contre..limité à tout ce qui est Power PC....

Le Bonsoir àtous


----------

